# Plants I need ID'd. Not grocery store stuff.



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, got these from a friend. The first one is a fern, was only labeled as Pyrrosia sp. Any id's would help. Thanks



















And on this little vine, the picture just does not do it justce. The red is metalic irradescent. A cissus or piper maybe?










And this one almost looks like a Ruellia? Not sure though.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know, but I'd love a cutting of that first one after you get it established.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Last one looks to be a Ruellia. You can determine if the second is a Cissus by the presence of tendrils, which are characteristic of Vitaceae.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice huh? I hope it takes off. Wish I could get an exact id. Also, no tendrils on te one witht he irradescent pink/red


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i ALSO WOULD LOVE A CUTTING OF THE 1ST ONE


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Second is piper sylvatica


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, I'll have to start a wait list.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Some forms of Pyrrosia lingua are very similar to yours.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

#2 concur with Stemcellular, that is _Piper sylvatica_
#3 is _Porphyrocoma pohliana_, the "Brazilian Fireworks" or "Rose Pine Cone." Related to Ruellia, it can take some sun or deep shade, but flowers better with good light. Would make a nice specimen for a big tank with bright light, inflorescence looks like a mini zebra plant. Easy from seed (grew it from Park's)! Like many Acanthaceae, it needs occasional pruning to stay compact. Also a good houseplant for an east or unobstructed north window.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v139/kuehlapis/Porphyrocomapohliana1.jpg


----------

